

Why I Did Not Leave Nazi Germany in Time - maxklein
http://www.religion-online.org/showarticle.asp?title=1309

======
adrianscott
Thanks for posting this. Great food for thought and something to learn from.
And to make sure you would leave in a relevant situation... where he did not.

